# Radical of the year



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

Radical of the year

They should make this a new title, put cars like OM, Evil 63, Game over, and RM. Then put cars like certified gangster and sun dance in the lowrider of the year class. 

Can’t believe Evil 63 and Game over (body lift and jag rear end) didn’t place.

Or the traditional class needs to allow more mods and put cars like certified gangster in that class

If you make any modifications to a car you are going to lose craftsmanship points, so why should anyone going for a title mod their car anymore.

Where going to lose people being creative with their cars, pretty soon all the cars are going to look the same. Welcome to a hotrod show.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Maybe i thought the outcome would have been different myself but the bottom line is come correct make sure all your shit works if u got chips fix em if u got wires hanging fix em if your hardlines dont line up fix em. After seeing the cars i thought i had it figure dout but on any given sunday things can change differnt judges judge different cars some judges might give more points for certain things its a crazy world we live in. But fuck the catergories build your shit for you. I have a 59 ht i wanted to build as a quote "traditional" lowrider as per LRM rules, but after seeing Levi's patterns on the black 59 i said fuck lrm rules i want patterns and fuel injection in my car so fuck em all do it for YOU the way u like it I talked with one of the top contenders and said all u need is just to do this one thing and he said its not my style and im not gonna change my car to prove a point.


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 12 2005, 09:57 PM~3991294
> *Maybe i thought the outcome would have been different myself but the bottom line is come correct make sure all your shit works if u got chips fix em if u got wires hanging fix em if your hardlines dont line up fix em. After seeing the cars i thought i had it figure dout but on any given sunday things can change differnt judges judge different cars some judges might give more points for certain things its a crazy world we live in. But fuck the catergories build your shit for you. I have a 59 ht i wanted to build as a quote "traditional" lowrider as per LRM rules, but after seeing Levi's patterns on the black 59 i said fuck lrm rules i want patterns and fuel injection in my car so fuck em all do it for YOU the way u like it I talked with one of the top contenders and said all u need is just to do this one thing and he said its not my style and im not gonna change my car to prove a point.
> *


That's right!! :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what I dont understand is how evil 63 took best of show in san francisco against sundance and since then did the lambo doors, and molded the trunk and then he doesnt even place and sundance does??????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 12 2005, 11:22 PM~3991693
> *what I dont understand is how evil 63 took best of show in san francisco against sundance and since then did the lambo doors, and molded the trunk and then he doesnt even place and sundance does??????
> *


Makes you wonder.....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i heard they are having another category added.

traditional (for cars like sundance, certified gangsta and cars of that caliber) and then all out radical.


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 13 2005, 12:22 AM~3991693
> *what I dont understand is how evil 63 took best of show in san francisco against sundance and since then did the lambo doors, and molded the trunk and then he doesnt even place and sundance does??????
> *


do you think it might have sumthin to do with Anthony Fuentes being the brother of the editor of LRM?? :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MazdaMadness_@Oct 13 2005, 01:09 AM~3992061
> *do you think it might have sumthin to do with Anthony Fuentes being the brother of the editor of LRM??  :0
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN. Evil 63 got like 5th place or something that car is beyond its time it was a strong contendor and even won back in its time but so dod Mike Tyson. And Anthonys brother has nothing to do with judging if that were the case he would have won the excellence award a few more best of's. The 63 won the quaker state points championship which is alot more money then 1st place anything. I thought maybe the cadillac was gonna get 2nd or 3rd he did alot of work to it but like i said " on any given sunday things can change differnt judges judge different cars some judges might give more points for certain things its a crazy world we live in" I know one competitor who gave up completely cuz he was tired of losing but he doesnt understand his interior is outdated his motor has pep boys chrome and his car is just outdated but he thinks his nice body mods are going to carry him well them days r over your shit has to be right or your not gonna win. 

BODY MODIFICATION 45 
ENGINE 30 
INTERIOR 30 
UNDERCARRIAGE 30 
PAINT 30 
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25 
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25 
MURALS 20 
AUDIO/VIDEO 20 
WHEELS/TIRES 20 
PLATING 15 
ACCESSORIES 15 
STRIPING 15 
DISPLAY 15 
ENGRAVING 10 
TRUCK/BED 10 
GLASS 10 
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 365 


now lets say a car gets 32 points in mods but its kinda sloppy then the non altered car gets 24 points in craftsmanship then out points him by 5 points on his custom made wheels then he has like every option made for his impala so he gets 7 more points in accesories and he has all his glass in the car where as the radical has only a winshield he he gets 2 extra points in the glass catergory and his audio video is working and intergrated into his display so he gets 4 more points in audio video and 2 more in display then he has murals in his wheels wells trunk skirts and on his suspension so he outpoints him in murals by 10 points but he loses in paint by 10 cuz he doesnt have radical graphics but his plating is shinier so he makes up 3 points then he might MAX out in hydros and get 25 points and the radical scores a 15. I think you guys see my point body mod points can be made up with craftsmanship/detail points and just out pointing a radical


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

whatever happened to just showing your car. The different genres in lowriding is what makes the shows great. Second-coming has an excellent point, and no disrespect to hotrods, but do we really want all lowriders to look the same?!? And saying that Sundace won due to politics, that's a slap in tha face to Anthony. You can stare at that car hours and still be amazed at all the detail and hard work put into that car. Just my opinion.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

different judges, different moods their in. My boy and the same thing with his car last year one time he took first next he didn't even place against the same cars he beat.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 12 2005, 11:22 PM~3991693
> *what I dont understand is how evil 63 took best of show in san francisco against sundance and since then did the lambo doors, and molded the trunk and then he doesnt even place and sundance does??????
> *



allen always had the molded trunk on the eveil 63 when he had it...doesnt matter on the mods he had or did ...sundance also did a lot of changes to his car to to add points .... its the quality of the car done to it not the quantity...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 10:41 AM~3992819
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN. Evil 63 got like 5th place or something that car is beyond its time it was a strong contendor and even won back in its time but so dod Mike Tyson. And Anthonys brother has nothing to do with judging if that were the case he would have won the excellence award a few more best of's. The 63 won the quaker state points championship which is alot more money then 1st place anything. I thought maybe the cadillac was gonna get 2nd or 3rd he did alot of work to it but like i said " on any given sunday things can change differnt judges judge different cars some judges might give more points for certain things its a crazy world we live in" I know one competitor who gave up completely cuz he was tired of losing but he doesnt understand his interior is outdated his motor has pep boys chrome and his car is just outdated but he thinks his nice body mods are going to carry him well them days r over your shit has to be right or your not gonna win.
> 
> BODY MODIFICATION  45
> ...


I'm usually a number cruncher.....but I'm not reading all that. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

every year some one doesn't place where everyine thinks they should...every year LRM puts out a rule book for builders to go by if they want to...some do some don't...bottom line..In my honest opinion Large's and Anthony's both should hsve beat Orgullo..


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 13 2005, 02:30 AM~3991994
> *i heard they are having another category added.
> 
> traditional (for cars like sundance, certified gangsta and cars of that caliber)  and then all out radical.
> *



YEAH ITS CALLED THE "LOWRIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD"
ITS BEEN ACTIVE THIS WHOLE YEAR BUT MANY PEOPLE WHERE NOT PAYING ATT.
TO THIS CLASS... TO BUSY PAYING ATT. TO LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR. BUT NEXT YEAR THE PUBIC WILL BE MORE INTUNED WITH THIS NEW CLASS......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 13 2005, 10:17 AM~3993260
> *allen always had the molded trunk on the eveil 63 when he had it...doesnt matter on the mods he had or did ...sundance also did a lot of changes  to his car to to add points .... its the quality of the car done to it not the quantity...
> 
> 
> *


naw earlier this year the trunk was all mirrors, the way it used to be the new owner just did the molded trunk and finished about 3 days before the show, but the car might get redone so we shall see what happens next year


on another note why is the a point value for accessiors i know all the differnt things you can add to an impala ie pwr windows vents, tilt, color bar cruise control tach, but what about new cars like og what accessiors could you put on that car ????? just askin cause i dont know


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I have to say that in my first showing with my 66, I took second in the Mild Custom Class at Tampa and beat out a Chromed out 66 Caprice that has been featured in LRM. I was very shocked because I did not have a stereo, and everything was not totally there. So yes I was shocked when they called me second. I knew that I was in the running for Best Flake, no brainer, but yeah I was shocked.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 13 2005, 05:42 PM~3995895
> *I have to say that in my first showing with my 66, I took second in the Mild Custom Class at Tampa and beat out a Chromed out 66 Caprice that has been featured in LRM.  I was very shocked because I did not have a stereo, and everything was not totally there.  So yes I was shocked when they called me second.  I knew that I was in the running for Best Flake, no brainer, but yeah I was shocked.
> *



MAYBE BECAUSE THEY THOUGHT U ADDED 2 EXTRA DOORS AND THOUGHT IT WAS A MODIFICATION....

:cheesy: 

J/K......ITS ALL ON POINTS ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I see we got Jokes



















That was a good one though


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 13 2005, 04:44 PM~3995913
> *MAYBE BECAUSE THEY  THOUGHT U ADDED 2 EXTRA DOORS AND THOUGHT IT WAS A MODIFICATION....
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


lol


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Just a thought

Have east coast judges over here on the west, and vice a versa. 

MOST IMPORTANT, DONT LET THE PEOPLE FROM SHOPS THAT BUILD CARS, JUDGE IN THE SAME CLASS THEY HAVE BUILT FOR, AND ARE ENTERED IN THAT SAME CLASS.

This takes out the whole "THATS BULLSHIT FACTOR" from the judging stand point.


Like I said, Just a thought


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 13 2005, 08:07 PM~3996031
> *Just a thought
> 
> Have east coast judges over here on the west, and vice a versa.
> ...


ITS THE SAME JUDGES @ ALL THE SHOWS THEY JUST JUDGE DIFFENT CLASSES SO THEY DONT GET USE TO ALWAYS SEEING THE SAME CARS ALL THE TIME


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I was gonna say that, I saw the same dudes at Tampa and Miami.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess Radicals in the Lowrider category are going to think smarter! Cause Building a car for your own taste is going to pay a price as far as winning sweepstakes. I personally agree with Mr Impala forget the titles and just build. The cash does pay for the weekend though. I can just hear the others questioning why Radicals are being shorted on the Lowrider point system. A lot of Craftmanship is needed to customize. Ask the DeAlbas. There has to be help on the way for Evil 63 and Gameover!!! Maybe in 2006. All the winners of 2005 are extemely nice. Congradulations.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

glad im in just street class


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Glad I ride my shit in the streets, Shows are cool but aint nothin like hittin the Blvd!
All that cash and cant enjoy the car? :dunno:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Oct 13 2005, 09:15 PM~3996438
> *Glad I ride my shit in the streets, Shows are cool but aint nothin like hittin the Blvd!
> All that cash and cant enjoy the car?  :dunno:
> *



CERTIFIED GANGSTER IS STREET DRIVEN, WONT SEE OUT EVERY WEEKEND BUT IT WILL BE ON THE STRIP

I DONT BUILD CARS THAT CAN'T BE DRIVER NO FUN IN THAT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I agree, I definetly see a big shift coming in the lowriding community...the radical cars made a positive statement, and proved a good point to the rest of the motorsport world on just how innovative and intricate lowriders can be, but now it's the best of both worlds; enginuaty and tradition in perfect harmony.....I personally look forward to this change, it's a breath of fresh air to our sport and and a much needed look back at our lifestyle...IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

so lets see a pic of radical of the year


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 13 2005, 07:48 PM~3997068
> *so lets see a pic of radical of the year
> *


[attachmentid=311083]


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 13 2005, 07:48 PM~3997068
> *so lets see a pic of radical of the year
> *


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 13 2005, 07:48 PM~3997068
> *so lets see a pic of radical of the year
> *


[attachmentid=311088]


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hillbillyrider_@Oct 13 2005, 07:48 PM~3997068
> *so lets see a pic of radical of the year
> *


[attachmentid=311092]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I UNDERTAND WHAT EVERYONE SAYS ABOUT THE RADICALS.....BUT HONESTLY IT IS GOING TO BE HARD TO BEAT A CAR THAT HAS RADICAL MODS AND DETAIL LIKE ORGULLO AND ROLLIN MALO. I MEAN CERTIFIED GANGSTER AND SUNDANCE ARE SOME OF THE MOST DETAILED CARS OUT THERE AND COULDN'T DO IT.

I WILL SAY FOR ORGULLO THAT IT IS ONE CAR THAT HAS THE MODS, BUT CLOSES ALL UP AND LOOKS LIKE A REGULAR CAR. I SEE SOME RADICALS WITH FOAM HERE AND THERE AND BIG GAPS IN THE BODY.....WHEN I SAW ORGULLO LAST YEAR OR THE YEAR BEFORE......HE WAS CLOSED UP AND IT LOOKED NORMAL.

MAYBE THERE SHOULD BE A SEPARATION..........

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 08:08 PM~3996808
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER IS STREET DRIVEN, WONT SEE OUT EVERY WEEKEND BUT IT WILL BE ON THE STRIP
> 
> I DONT BUILD CARS THAT CAN'T BE DRIVER NO FUN IN THAT
> *


Now thats a true rider! :thumbsup:


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 13 2005, 08:39 PM~3997342
> *I UNDERTAND WHAT EVERYONE SAYS ABOUT THE RADICALS.....BUT HONESTLY IT IS GOING TO BE HARD TO BEAT A CAR THAT HAS RADICAL MODS AND DETAIL LIKE ORGULLO AND ROLLIN MALO.  I MEAN CERTIFIED GANGSTER AND SUNDANCE ARE SOME OF THE MOST DETAILED CARS OUT THERE AND COULDN'T DO IT.
> 
> I WILL SAY FOR ORGULLO THAT IT IS ONE CAR THAT HAS THE MODS, BUT CLOSES ALL UP AND LOOKS LIKE A REGULAR CAR.  I SEE SOME RADICALS WITH FOAM HERE AND THERE AND BIG GAPS IN THE BODY.....WHEN I SAW ORGULLO LAST YEAR OR THE YEAR BEFORE......HE WAS CLOSED UP AND IT LOOKED NORMAL.
> ...



Agreed! In my opinion, Go Lo needs to clarify their rules. They give out the "Excellence" Award to the vehicle that represents quality and craftsmanship for lowriders. Ask the judges for specifics and they cannot give you a concise answer. Orgullo was as flawless as Certified Gangster and Sundance at this Super Show. This year Go Lo took away the award for the most points and instead put the money toward the Excellence Award (with an added $500.00). Tell me how can someone win 1st place Lowrider of the Year, but not the Excellence Award? Moreover, how can a monetary award for *LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR* be less than a special award that had no prize money associated with it ever before? (Lowrider of the Year = $2,500.00 / Excellence Award = $3,000.00) Closed up, OM looks like a '79 Monte Carlo! Who cares that it is not an Impala? Are Impalas the only rides that represent Lowriding? No doubt that Certified Gangster and Sundance are very detailed, but whoever wrote that they should have beat Orgullo is on crack.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 07:08 PM~3996808
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER IS STREET DRIVEN, WONT SEE OUT EVERY WEEKEND BUT IT WILL BE ON THE STRIP
> 
> I DONT BUILD CARS THAT CAN'T BE DRIVER NO FUN IN THAT
> *


What's your point? Does that make your cars better than someone elses? I don't really drive my Impala (pictured below), so what does that mean? Just curious.

[attachmentid=311141]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 09:08 PM~3996808
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER IS STREET DRIVEN, WONT SEE OUT EVERY WEEKEND BUT IT WILL BE ON THE STRIP
> 
> I DONT BUILD CARS THAT CAN'T BE DRIVER NO FUN IN THAT
> *


Real rider
:thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 13 2005, 05:44 PM~3995913
> *MAYBE BECAUSE THEY  THOUGHT U ADDED 2 EXTRA DOORS AND THOUGHT IT WAS A MODIFICATION....
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


LMAO


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2005, 09:22 PM~3997597
> *Real rider
> :thumbsup:
> *


Why? Because he might take out the ride once in a blue moon?


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

imo certified gangster>>>>>>om anyday


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

IF YOU GOT I.S.C.A JUDGES (International show car accocation) TO DO ONLY THE SUPERSHOW, it would be a different outcome to say the least!

They look at every aspect of you car, and FUNCTION IS FIRST ON THE LIST. A lot of these car owners would be VERY UPSET to see there score cards from a I.S.C.A JUDGE.

Back in the early 90`s, my car did well in the LoGo show seen BUT, I decided to try the I.S.C.A show seen and got my car PICKED THE FUCK APART!!!! 

They had no problem with my car being a Low Rider, they were cool people and explained what I had to do to make my car earn more points. DETAIL AND FUNCTION IS THE NAME OF THE GAME IN THERE WORLD. WHY CAN IT BE THE SAME IN OURS WITH THE LOW RIDER THEME?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 13 2005, 11:28 PM~3997625
> *Why?  Because he might take out the ride once in a blue moon?
> *


In my opinion yes, I would drive my car no matter how nice it is, but that is just the way I am some people dont want to drive thare cars cause they are afraid to mess them up and thats fine. I just have more respect for a driven car, like when I saw dontre cruisin in Yakima.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 13 2005, 09:29 PM~3997628
> *imo certified gangster>>>>>>om anyday
> *


I am sure others would agree with you. However, personal preferrences can vary person to person. My beef is with the judging and qualifications, where it counts. I would just like clarity in the rules from Go Lo.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

a car can win via points, but doesnt mean it was built in better detail then another car. i thought the best detailed cars at the show where Tim's Rag, Ant's Rag and the four from colorado. i can see how a car wins LROY and not win the other award. its a toss up between opinions, majority rules. they do need guidelines for that.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2005, 09:34 PM~3997652
> *In my opinion yes, I would drive my car no matter how nice it is, but that is just the way I am some people dont want to drive thare cars cause they are afraid to mess them up and thats fine. I just have more respect for a driven car, like when I saw dontre cruisin in Yakima.
> *


I agree with you. However, here are some things to consider. Orgullo does not cruise, but neither will Certified Gangster if it is serious about competing for Lowrider of the Year or any other title. These cars are flawless, or close to it. Driving = damage, no matter how careful you drive it. The streets are not built to accommodate show cars. Loose rocks, glass, water, etc. are all there. Even if you were the best driver in the world, you cannot avoid the elements. My point is that a "real rider" should be someone who rides for real.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 13 2005, 09:44 PM~3997703
> *... they do need guidelines for that.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 14 2005, 12:48 AM~3997725
> *I agree with you.  However, here are some things to consider.  Orgullo does not cruise, but neither will Certified Gangster if it is serious about competing for Lowrider of the Year or any other title.  These cars are flawless, or close to it.  Driving = damage, no matter how careful you drive it.  The streets are not built to accommodate show cars.  Loose rocks, glass, water, etc. are all there.  Even if you were the best driver in the world, you cannot avoid the elements.  My point is that a "real rider" should be someone who rides for real.
> *


ORGULLO "DOES NOT CRUISE" BUT BELEAVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU CERTIFIED GANGSTER WILL BE SEEN ON VIDEOS CRUISING, AND WILL BE SEEN DOING ALITTLE BUMPER CHECKING IN THE NEAR FURTURE

POINT THAT WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE IS THAT YES YOU COULD HAVE A STREET DRIVIN CAR THAT COULD ALSO BE A LOWRIDER CONTENDER...

REGUARDLESS OF WHAT YOU THINK OR WE THINK OR ANYBODY THINKS AT THE END OF THE DAY ORGULLO IS 2005 LOWRIDER CAR OF YEAR AND NOBODY CAN CHANGE THAT


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 14 2005, 12:14 AM~3997553
> *What's your point?  Does that make your cars better than someone elses?  I don't really drive my Impala (pictured below), so what does that mean?  Just curious.
> 
> [attachmentid=311141]
> *


NEVER SAID THEY WERE BETTER.....
BUT ARE PUT TO MORE USES THAN JUST A SHOW...


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM~3998073
> *ORGULLO "DOES NOT CRUISE" BUT BELEAVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU CERTIFIED GANGSTER WILL BE SEEN ON VIDEOS CRUISING, AND WILL BE SEEN DOING ALITTLE BUMPER CHECKING IN THE NEAR FURTURE
> 
> POINT THAT WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE IS THAT YES YOU COULD HAVE A STREET DRIVIN CAR THAT COULD ALSO BE A LOWRIDER CONTENDER...
> ...


Cruising on a video is not the same as cruising on the streets. And, if Certified Gangster does some "bumper checking", then I hope the owner has some extra money and time. I have had hoppers and car dancers, both on the street and on the show circuit. I know that when you hop, chips will happen. The frame flexes, hood gets jammed to the fenders, etc. Personally, I don't have the money to keep fixing all that shit on my show car. If you guys have it, go for it. I'm just an average Joe trying to be active in the game of lowriding.


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 14 2005, 12:34 AM~3997649
> *IF YOU GOT I.S.C.A JUDGES (International show car accocation) TO DO ONLY THE SUPERSHOW, it would be a different outcome to say the least!
> 
> They look at every aspect of you car, and FUNCTION IS FIRST ON THE LIST. A lot of these car owners would be VERY UPSET to see there score cards from a I.S.C.A JUDGE.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

QUOTE(Bowtie South @ Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM) 
ORGULLO "DOES NOT CRUISE" BUT BELEAVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU CERTIFIED GANGSTER WILL BE SEEN ON VIDEOS CRUISING, AND WILL BE SEEN DOING ALITTLE BUMPER CHECKING IN THE NEAR FURTURE

POINT THAT WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE IS THAT YES YOU COULD HAVE A STREET DRIVIN CAR THAT COULD ALSO BE A LOWRIDER CONTENDER...

REGUARDLESS OF WHAT YOU THINK OR WE THINK OR ANYBODY THINKS AT THE END OF THE DAY ORGULLO IS 2005 LOWRIDER CAR OF YEAR AND NOBODY CAN CHANGE THAT








> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 14 2005, 12:25 AM~3998187
> *Cruising on a video is not the same as cruising on the streets.  And, if Certified Gangster does some "bumper checking", then I hope the owner has some extra money and time.  I have had hoppers and car dancers, both on the street and on the show circuit.  I know that when you hop, chips will happen.  The frame flexes, hood gets jammed to the fenders, etc.  Personally, I don't have the money to keep fixing all that shit on my show car.  If you guys have it, go for it.  I'm just an average Joe trying to be active in the game of lowriding.
> *



Well the car is still being used for driving purposes, and will be driving down the streets of miami , your car looks nice to a steet rider ,but if your nit picking about certified ganster rolln it may see the road more than yours will.....I see why your mad about C.G winning the awards instead of om .. you have to think about OM car has looked the same now for the last 3 years and nothing changed on the car and gansgter just came out of nowwhere ...and i see hes from you club too ....or you didnt place at the vegas show ??? like they say if you win its all gravey and if you lose something to bitch about and blame the judges ..... THERE WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS ..

FUNNY HOW EVERYONE COMPLAINS AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW ?? WHY NOT AFTER THE SD SHOW WHERE C.G WON THERE TOO ????

JUS MY FUKN 2 CENTAVOS..


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

Oooh just like the club of the year ?? oldies why did they win it for??? just asking because i thought it was due to the club that showed strong at the low rider shows , like majestics and uce did ???/ i thought it should have went to MAJESTICS.....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 14 2005, 12:11 AM~3998148
> *NEVER SAID THEY WERE BETTER.....
> BUT ARE PUT TO MORE USES THAN JUST A SHOW...
> *


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Oct 14 2005, 12:41 AM~3998284
> *QUOTE(Bowtie South @ Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM)
> ORGULLO "DOES NOT CRUISE" BUT BELEAVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU CERTIFIED GANGSTER WILL BE SEEN ON VIDEOS CRUISING, AND WILL BE SEEN DOING ALITTLE BUMPER CHECKING IN THE NEAR FURTURE
> 
> ...


You're funny. If you paid attention to the details, OM changed the interior, the paint, and display. The engraving is the same, but all new gold and chrome plating. Why do I have to be mad about Certified Gangster seeing more road than my ride? It's all good to me. I don't have to pay for the repairs. Like I said earlier, I'm just an average Joe trying to pay the bills. Maybe the owner of CG has more money than me - more power to him. It's his money, he can do with it what he wants. As far as my Impala placing at the Vegas show, I really didn't pay attention. I really couldn't give a rats ass about winning a trophy. A trophy is nothing more than a fake piece of gold covered plastic that collects dust in my living room. I have tons of them. In fact, you want one? I'm trying to get rid of them as quickly as possible. I was trying to donate them to my local Special Olympics charity, but if you want them, they're yours. PM me your address and I will gladly pay for the UPS charges.

The point of my message was that there should be a concise definition of what the Lowrider Excellence award is about and how they define the winner. Do you know? Does anyone know? If so, please enlighten me. I am far from a hater. I met the owner of CG and introduced myself. I think his name was Freddy. Anyhow, he seemed like a cool cat to me. No hating on him. In fact, his current girlfriend used to be in my car club. We have a connection as far as I'm concerned. You think I'm hating on him or his ride, I'm not. I am trying to understand how the vehicle that won 1st place Lowrider of the Year cannot win the Lowrider Excellence Award over the vehicle that placed 2nd. By logical deduction, placing 1st over 2nd means you earned more points. Am I right?

Why do I complain now rather than the San Diego show? Did you not read my post? There is now money involved - $3,000.00 for this award. Moreover, the Go Lo judges have been vague about the parameters all year, culminating into this fiasco. In addition, the owners of Orgullo will be the first to tell you that in San Diego the ride was getting tired. They toured with it for two whole years! How long has CG been out? Less than a year? Let's see what CG looks like after two years of touring across the country. Since San Diego, have you seen the ride? Has it been in Miami? I think not. It was sitting comfortably on the West Coast. Who cares CG got the Excellence Award in SD? It didn't really count. Now it counts because there is money on the line.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM~3998073
> *
> POINT THAT WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE IS THAT YES YOU COULD HAVE A STREET DRIVIN CAR THAT COULD ALSO BE A LOWRIDER CONTENDER...
> 
> *


Not possible if you are going for a title in my opinion. But if you think you can, go for it. I have never been one to disenfranchise a man from his phantasmatic visions. However, reality dicatates that competing at such a high level means flawless everything. Once again, real (not video) street cruising = road damage. Time will tell. Only if you pay generously for things to get repaired can you compete at that level.

My 2 cents.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Oct 14 2005, 12:45 AM~3998290
> *Oooh just like the club of the year ?? oldies why did they win it for??? just asking because i thought it was due to the club that showed strong at the low rider shows , like majestics and uce did ???/ i thought it should have went to MAJESTICS.....
> *


Agreed, I thought it should have went to Majestics as well. Not taking anything away from Oldies, but Majestics showed all over the country. How do I know? I have been to most of the Go Lo shows across the country and saw their plaque flying in a lot of locations. They represent a nation-wide club, whereas the Oldies are mostly in the Western U.S. But, hey, that's just my opinion again.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I think it is a damned if they do damned if they don't......Look at it like this If OM won the lowrider excellence award and lowrider of the year people would have been bitchin. I like you Jae think he should have won both but because if that people say we are bitchin. To me Anthony's car looks better than CG....not that that car isn't beautiful it's just a matter of opinion and those are like assholes....everybody has them. I agree with the fact that there really isn't enough "...... of the year" classes and have said that for a while. For instance there are 80's Luxury and below and 90's luxury and up.....with all of the luxury cars within lowriding does that seem right? And what about a Luxury like the elite Lincoln or cadistrophic.....the best they could win is first in there class.....no money for them?? Not right......there should be a luxury sweepstakes......LRM needs to update there rules to keep up with the changing landscape of lowriding.......


as far as the club of the year thing goes I was truly shocked by that. I know that we had over 40 entries at the Indy lowrider show and no disrespect to Majestics or Oldies but I didn't see near 1/4 of that many entries from either of these clubs there and that's one show....LRM set the rules of achieving Car Club of the year honors last year but now they change it? why not just say "We will choose what WE think has been the best club this year"....if it was that way it would make alot more sense...There are politics in lowriding and some things will never change. The best thing is to accept it and build your car how you want it because the judging at LRM shows are not consistant. 



****This is MY opinion and not that of UCE CAR CLUB in any way****

####No offense was intended to the Reigning Car Club of the year OLDIES####

####No offense was intended to the Mighty MAJESTICS car club####


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2005, 08:41 AM~3992819
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN. Evil 63 got like 5th place or something that car is beyond its time it was a strong contendor and even won back in its time but so dod Mike Tyson. And Anthonys brother has nothing to do with judging if that were the case he would have won the excellence award a few more best of's. The 63 won the quaker state points championship which is alot more money then 1st place anything. I thought maybe the cadillac was gonna get 2nd or 3rd he did alot of work to it but like i said " on any given sunday things can change differnt judges judge different cars some judges might give more points for certain things its a crazy world we live in" I know one competitor who gave up completely cuz he was tired of losing but he doesnt understand his interior is outdated his motor has pep boys chrome and his car is just outdated but he thinks his nice body mods are going to carry him well them days r over your shit has to be right or your not gonna win.
> 
> BODY MODIFICATION  45
> ...


SO IN ALL HONESTY AND JOKES ASIDE LIKE A PIMP COULD HAVE BEEN QUALIFIED TO TAKE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR HIS CAR WAS BUILT LIKE SHIT BUT HE HAD EVERYTHING ON THE CHART :uh:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> FOR MY UNDERSTANDING
> NO CAR,BOMB,TRUCK,BOMG TRUCK, EURO THAT ARE 1 PLACE SWEEPSTAKES WINNERS CAN GET THIS AWARD.... NOW ANYONE WHO PLACES BELOW THOSE CLASSES ARE IN THE RUNNING FOR THAT AWARD...
> 
> AND NO RADICIAL CARS WILL GET THIS AWARD,THIS AWARD IS REALLY FOR THE CAR THAT REALLY REPRESENTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. A CAR WITH SERIOUS THOUGHTS AND ATT. TO DETAIL . A CAR THAT'S NOT' BODY MODIFIED BUT THAT COULD COMPETE WITH RADICIAL CARS...
> ...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=311694]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 13 2005, 10:05 PM~3997516
> *Agreed!  In my opinion, Go Lo needs to clarify their rules.  They give out the "Excellence" Award to the vehicle that represents quality and craftsmanship for lowriders.  Ask the judges for specifics and they cannot give you a concise answer.  Orgullo was as flawless as Certified Gangster and Sundance at this Super Show.  This year Go Lo took away the award for the most points and instead put the money toward the Excellence Award (with an added $500.00).  Tell me how can someone win 1st place Lowrider of the Year, but not the Excellence Award?  Moreover, how can a monetary award for LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR be less than a special award that had no prize money associated with it ever before?  (Lowrider of the Year = $2,500.00 / Excellence Award = $3,000.00)  Closed up, OM looks like a '79 Monte Carlo!  Who cares that it is not an Impala?  Are Impalas the only rides that represent Lowriding?  No doubt that Certified Gangster and Sundance are very detailed, but whoever wrote that they should have beat Orgullo is on crack.
> *


Wow that was alot of reading. im confused, anthonys 63 SunDance won the 10,000 prize for most points so how did they take it away?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

sundance won that...well desevered


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 14 2005, 03:25 AM~3998349
> *You're funny.  If you paid attention to the details, OM changed the interior, the paint, and display.  The engraving is the same, but all new gold and chrome plating.  Why do I have to be mad about Certified Gangster seeing more road than my ride?  It's all good to me.  I don't have to pay for the repairs.  Like I said earlier, I'm just an average Joe trying to pay the bills.  Maybe the owner of CG has more money than me - more power to him.  It's his money, he can do with it what he wants.  As far as my Impala placing at the Vegas show, I really didn't pay attention.  I really couldn't give a rats ass about winning a trophy.  A trophy is nothing more than a fake piece of gold covered plastic that collects dust in my living room.  I have tons of them.  In fact, you want one?  I'm trying to get rid of them as quickly as possible.  I was trying to donate them to my local Special Olympics charity, but if you want them, they're yours.  PM me your address and I will gladly pay for the UPS charges.
> 
> The point of my message was that there should be a concise definition of what the Lowrider Excellence award is about and how they define the winner.  Do you know?  Does anyone know?  If so, please enlighten me.  I am far from a hater.  I met the owner of CG and introduced myself.  I think his name was Freddy.  Anyhow, he seemed like a cool cat to me.  No hating on him.  In fact, his current girlfriend used to be in my car club.  We have a connection as far as I'm concerned.  You think I'm hating on him or his ride, I'm not.  I am trying to understand how the vehicle that won 1st place Lowrider of the Year cannot win the Lowrider Excellence Award over the vehicle that placed 2nd.  By logical deduction, placing 1st over 2nd means you earned more points.  Am I right?
> ...



"p


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 12:04 PM~4000802
> *"p
> *


dont start, this is getting good.....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> > FOR MY UNDERSTANDING
> > NO CAR,BOMB,TRUCK,BOMG TRUCK, EURO THAT ARE 1 PLACE SWEEPSTAKES WINNERS CAN GET THIS AWARD.... NOW ANYONE WHO PLACES BELOW THOSE CLASSES ARE IN THE RUNNING FOR THAT AWARD...
> >
> > AND NO RADICIAL CARS WILL GET THIS AWARD,THIS AWARD IS REALLY FOR THE CAR THAT REALLY REPRESENTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. A CAR WITH SERIOUS THOUGHTS AND ATT. TO DETAIL . A CAR THAT'S NOT' BODY MODIFIED BUT THAT COULD COMPETE WITH RADICIAL CARS...
> > ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 14 2005, 02:06 PM~4000809
> *dont start, this is getting good.....
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: 


This what John does to the competition.. :0 :0  :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

This has been going on since day 1 :uh:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 13 2005, 08:08 PM~3996808
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER IS STREET DRIVEN, WONT SEE OUT EVERY WEEKEND BUT IT WILL BE ON THE STRIP
> 
> I DONT BUILD CARS THAT CAN'T BE DRIVER NO FUN IN THAT
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Thats what I'm talking about- real riders!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 14 2005, 12:11 AM~3998148
> *NEVER SAID THEY WERE BETTER.....
> BUT ARE PUT TO MORE USES THAN JUST A SHOW...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

a car is a car- they are meant to drive :biggrin: 

I know they can can chips and damage from driving but at least after showing flawlessly and winning then you can drive it- ENJOY IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 13 2005, 11:14 PM~3997553
> *What's your point?  Does that make your cars better than someone elses?  I don't really drive my Impala (pictured below), so what does that mean?  Just curious.
> 
> [attachmentid=311141]
> *


 :0


I got the best shit out there, can't no one fuck with it :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I wasn't even at the show, I had my own line up going at home :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 14 2005, 11:00 AM~4000339
> *
> FOR MY UNDERSTANDING
> NO CAR,BOMB,TRUCK,BOMG TRUCK, EURO THAT ARE 1 PLACE SWEEPSTAKES WINNERS CAN GET THIS AWARD.... NOW ANYONE WHO PLACES BELOW THOSE CLASSES  ARE IN THE RUNNING FOR THAT AWARD...
> ...



It seems that the source of your information is apocryphal. Where did you read the information that vehicles winning 1st place sweepstakes cannot get the Excellence Award? I have personally seen this happen on the tour. But before I continue, I took the liberty of copying and pasting the rules from Lowrider's website:

*5. Lowrider Excellence Award

Awarded to the vehicle that best exemplifies the Lowrider Movement. This will be a 1st place trophy only at 2005 Tour Events.

6. Vehicle of the Year

Winners of "Best of Show" at a tour event or sanctioned show qualify for their class / category Vehicle of the Year. A tour "Best of Show" placing and a First Place win at the Super Show makes a Vehicle of the Year. This title can be won three consecutive or non-consecutive years with the same vehicle without making any major changes, but the vehicle does have to qualify by placing in one "Best of Show" during the competition year. The fourth year the vehicle can compete and upon returning must have two (2) new major modifications, and does have to re-qualify. If vehicle is unchanged, it will be for exhibition only.

If the Lowrider of the Year Car, Truck, Custom Compact, Bomb (Truck or Bomb) fails to compete at a Go-Lo show, or one of the following Super Shows after winning the title in sequence, it must have two (2) major modifications done and has to re-qualify to be eligible for the Lowrider of the Year title. Past wins will also be counted towards the limit of three. A Lowrider of the Year vehicle cannot compete at a show if an invitation to exhibit has been extended and/or if they are on exhibition. *


Please point out to me where it says that a vehicle getting 1st place sweepstakes, or Lowrider of the Year for that matter, cannot qualify for the Excellence Award. Also, could you please highlight where it says that the vehicle cannot be a radical car. I think my vision is pretty good, but maybe you have better eyes than me.

As far as things being worse, you seem to suggest that I am hating on CG. I am not. I have said it before and I will say it again, Certified Gangster is an awesome car. No doubts about it. My only gripe/confusion is in the determination of the Excellence Award. It is too vague, don't you agree? Two sentences to describe how a person can win $3,000.00? There needs to be better guidelines.

Last thing, here is a quote from your post:

AND NO RADICIAL CARS WILL GET THIS AWARD,THIS AWARD IS REALLY FOR THE CAR THAT REALLY REPRESENTS THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. A CAR WITH SERIOUS THOUGHTS AND ATT. TO DETAIL.

Why can't a Monte Carlo represent the "Lowrider Movement?" You mention serious thought and attention to detail? You try thinking up all the crazy body modifications of Orgullo and then having the car close up looking exactly like a Monte Carlo. Attention to detail? Did you see any chips in the paint of Orgullo? Did you notice that all of the plating was brand new? How much more detailed can someone get???


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 11:50 AM~4000697
> *Wow that was alot of reading. im confused, anthonys 63 SunDance won the 10,000 prize for most points so how did they take it away?
> *


I am talking about the most points at the LV Super Show. Lowrider invented that award a few years back. They used to give out $2,500 for the vehicle scoring the most points at the show. It is different from the Quaker State award.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

whos cares. whats done is done.


Certified Gangster and Sun Dance should have recieved the top 2 awards. 


I know Chino, and they did an outstanding job this year with fixing up the ride. :thumbsup:
Chino is the first to tell you that his car represents his shop first, but if he still has what it takes to win top honors, more power to him and his crew.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 01:04 PM~4000802
> *"p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 14 2005, 04:34 PM~4001483
> *
> Last thing, here is a quote from your post:
> 
> ...


you really dont care about anything else than body mods
and yeah there where less chips on that car but you forgot to mention that orgullo hasent been seen either since S.D
and as far as me building a radical i wont do it it aint my style but i could do it....
point blank aslong as theres cars like 
3karet 
sundance
southside player
certified gangster
cash money
gold digger
sick side 59
etc.. i dont think radical cars will get this award
just my thoughts


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 14 2005, 01:29 PM~4000971
> *I wasn't even at the show, I had my own line up going at home :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Oct 14 2005, 02:53 PM~4001608
> *you really dont care about anything else than body mods
> and yeah there where less chips on that car but you forgot to mention that orgullo hasent been seen either since S.D
> and as far as me building a radical i wont do it it aint my style but i could do it....
> ...



not to mention the new cars for 2006 like that REALLY RED RAG :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I for one look at quality not just how many mods you have.....You can have the most radical car but who cares if the paint job sucks?

You can have every knick knack known to man...but bottom line....

QUALITY outways everything...just my 2 cents!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Can anyone say Anaconda?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 03:32 PM~4001862
> *Can anyone say Anaconda?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

QUALITY!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Making a comeback in 06


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Spanky is gonna qualify with his ltd next year


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

LOTY 2006 in the works


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

too bad the whole car didnt look like the hood LOL


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I WANT TO HAVE THE HOOD, TRUNK,FIREWALL, INNER FENDERS MOLDED
BELLY SMOOTH PAINTED TO MATCH THE HOLE CAR WOULD THAT BE PLACE 
AS STREET,MID,FULL,OR RAD ?????


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Oct 14 2005, 01:41 AM~3998284
> *QUOTE(Bowtie South @ Oct 13 2005, 10:54 PM)
> ORGULLO "DOES NOT CRUISE" BUT BELEAVE ME WHEN I TELL YOU CERTIFIED GANGSTER WILL BE SEEN ON VIDEOS CRUISING, AND WILL BE SEEN DOING ALITTLE BUMPER CHECKING IN THE NEAR FURTURE
> 
> ...


Looked the same for the last 3 yrs???

you must not be paying attention, completely new interior, check out the changes in the frame, look at the trunk from just a couple of months ago, sound system...ja ja ja like me and Bro were talking, only "minor things"!! :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 14 2005, 04:40 PM~4002284
> *Looked the same for the last 3 yrs???
> 
> you must not be paying attention, completely new interior, check out the changes in the frame, look at the trunk from just a couple of months ago, sound system...ja ja ja like me and Bro were talking, only "minor things"!! :0
> *



true but man to redo the paint the exact same color and add different graphics pretty much doesn't make sense to me but he still won and im sure will be a top contender for years to come


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 04:51 PM~4002366
> *true but man to redo the paint the exact same color and add different graphics pretty much doesn't make sense to me but he still won and im sure will be a top contender for years to come
> *



somebody was paying attn!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 14 2005, 04:57 PM~4002410
> *somebody was paying attn!!
> *



actually i had to ask a member of your club why he didnt paint it then it was pointed out to me. I would have sanded it down and threw another color candy or added multi colors like this  before and after


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Why did LRM have to create a Lowrider Excellence award? Is it because the winner of that award could not match the Lowrider of the Year using their own points system so they create another award so people will know what they want in show cars? Are they just trying to please everyone? Weird that the Excellence award winner gets more money than the LOTY.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 14 2005, 05:02 PM~4002455
> *Why did LRM have to create a Lowrider Excellence award? Is it because the winner of that award could not match the Lowrider of the Year using their own points system so they create another award so people will know what they want in show cars? Are they just trying to please everyone? Weird that the Excellence award winner gets more money than the LOTY.
> *


But its only 1 payout the whole year. Guess like a bonus or something who knows just build your cars for you and be happy


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 04:04 PM~4002465
> *But its only 1 payout the whole year. Guess like a bonus or something who knows just build your cars for you and be happy
> *


That's about the best thing that has been said in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2005, 04:15 PM~4001726
> *not to mention the new cars for 2006 like that REALLY RED RAG  :biggrin:
> *


you mean that red 61 rag aka 99problemz :biggrin: , But this one aint gonna be cut up like a fuckin can opener got to it.

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

So if body mods are so important why didnt game over, or evil 63 not get in the top three, just beacuse its differnet dont mean its cool


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 more pics :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 14 2005, 05:41 PM~4002678
> *So if body mods are so important why didnt game over, or evil 63 not get in the top three, just beacuse its differnet dont mean its cool
> *



NO BECAUSE ITS QUALITY NOT QUANTITY... AND MOST IMPORTANT DETAIL!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

damn....dontre who????? :0 :0 :biggrin: 
:uh:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 14 2005, 06:46 PM~4002715
> *NO BECAUSE ITS QUALITY NOT QUANTITY... AND MOST IMPORTANT DETAIL!!!!!!!!!''
> 
> 
> *


I know that, im just saying crying about body mods they aint always look good, know what im sayin.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 14 2005, 06:06 PM~4002825
> *I know that, im just saying crying about body mods they aint always look good, know what im sayin.
> *



I KNOW THAT ...BUT RATHER HAVE NICE QUAILTY DETAIL WORK LIKE ON C.G AND SUNDANCE ANYDAY OVER BODYMODS..

BET WHEN 99 PROBLEMOS COMES OUT THAT WILL BE DETAILED LIKE MOFO...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

One thing is for sure........ There was a vehicle for everyones taste. Mods and Traditionals. No matter what camp your from, you can see a new class coming to the Lowrider Sweepstakes by popular vote. It's time to add a another cash category!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

LIKE A PIMP FOR LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 06!  :roflmao:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 14 2005, 05:10 PM~4002847
> *I KNOW THAT ...BUT RATHER HAVE NICE QUAILTY DETAIL WORK LIKE ON C.G AND SUNDANCE  ANYDAY OVER BODYMODS..
> 
> BET WHEN 99 PROBLEMOS COMES OUT THAT WILL BE DETAILED LIKE MOFO...
> ...



What about detail and mods? Can't a radical lowrider have both? OM is highly detailed. Look past all the crazy body mods and you will see plenty of detail. For instance the engraving. Does CG have a thematic element to its engraving? OM is about the birth of Mexico. It features Aztec warriors, traditional glyphs, and historic representations. What theme does CG feature? Moreover, if you paid attention, you will notice that the candy paint patterns on the frame blend seemlessly with the engraved patterns on the mid-section. Furthermore, you might notice that the interior scheme was made to match the patterns of the paint. There are other things I could point out as well, but I think you see my argument. So before you start ranting about quality over quantity, realize that OM has both.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 15 2005, 04:45 AM~4004955
> *What about detail and mods?  Can't a radical lowrider have both?  OM is highly detailed.  Look past all the crazy body mods and you will see plenty of detail.  For instance the engraving.  Does CG have a thematic element to its engraving?  OM is about the birth of Mexico.  It features Aztec warriors, traditional glyphs, and historic representations.  What theme does CG feature?  Moreover, if you paid attention, you will notice that the candy paint patterns on the frame blend seemlessly with the engraved patterns on the mid-section.  Furthermore, you might notice that the interior scheme was made to match the patterns of the paint.  There are other things I could point out as well, but I think you see my argument.  So before you start ranting about quality over quantity, realize that OM has both.
> *



damn homie your a lil sensitive ha homie, dont worry we all know om won loty and it has detail and bodymods. i give mad props to chino and the boys from c&l. okay you won you are 100% right, there is no other car in the world that can beat om. 


But if loco 64 would have came out, everyone and there momma would have been running, including om, cg and sd63. but hey it could have been worse right.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 14 2005, 08:37 PM~4002654
> *you mean that red 61 rag aka 99problemz :biggrin: , But this one aint gonna be cut up like a fuckin can opener got to it.
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 15 2005, 09:17 AM~4005630
> *damn homie your a lil sensitive ha homie, dont worry we all know om won loty and it has detail and bodymods. i give mad props to chino and the boys from c&l. okay you won you are 100% right, there is no other car in the world that can beat om.
> But if loco 64 would have came out, everyone and there momma would have been running, including om, cg and sd63. but hey it could have been worse right.
> *




TRUE


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 15 2005, 05:45 AM~4004955
> *What about detail and mods?  Can't a radical lowrider have both?  OM is highly detailed.  Look past all the crazy body mods and you will see plenty of detail.  For instance the engraving.  Does CG have a thematic element to its engraving?  OM is about the birth of Mexico.  It features Aztec warriors, traditional glyphs, and historic representations.  What theme does CG feature?  Moreover, if you paid attention, you will notice that the candy paint patterns on the frame blend seemlessly with the engraved patterns on the mid-section.  Furthermore, you might notice that the interior scheme was made to match the patterns of the paint.  There are other things I could point out as well, but I think you see my argument.  So before you start ranting about quality over quantity, realize that OM has both.
> *



THE WORK OF HERNAN AFTER A FEW BEERS..IT DOESN'T GET MORE THEAMATIC THAN THAT!!!

COME ON MAN DON'T SOUND VERY SPORTS MAN LIKE, SURPRISING :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

haters


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 15 2005, 08:52 PM~4008296
> *THE WORK OF HERNAN AFTER A FEW BEERS..IT DOESN'T GET MORE THEAMATIC THAN THAT!!!
> 
> COME ON MAN DON'T SOUND VERY SPORTS MAN LIKE, SURPRISING :uh:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 15 2005, 03:45 AM~4004955
> *What about detail and mods?  Can't a radical lowrider have both?  OM is highly detailed.  Look past all the crazy body mods and you will see plenty of detail.  For instance the engraving.  Does CG have a thematic element to its engraving?  OM is about the birth of Mexico.  It features Aztec warriors, traditional glyphs, and historic representations.  What theme does CG feature?  Moreover, if you paid attention, you will notice that the candy paint patterns on the frame blend seemlessly with the engraved patterns on the mid-section.  Furthermore, you might notice that the interior scheme was made to match the patterns of the paint.  There are other things I could point out as well, but I think you see my argument.  So before you start ranting about quality over quantity, realize that OM has both.
> *



well your the one that has been ranting all long about WHY DID'' C.G ''win the exleence award..... i didnt go to the show but i heard that om was getting a new paint job etc.and when i seen the pics it looked the same to me i thought i guess they didnt have enough time and the interior looked the same too ... chino is coo peeps but you are making them look bad by ranting so much .. he still won loty so much props for him and his club...... just my 2 cents..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Man Jae uses every inch of his dictionary What is THEAMATIC for 500 Alex :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thematic, its like a special thermometer


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 16 2005, 08:18 AM~4009528
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: ...WUT ....





























:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I guess THEAMATIC is more advanced than aol's dictionary im guessing its a derivative of theme but i dunno


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 08:24 AM~4009542
> *I guess THEAMATIC is more advanced than aol's dictionary im guessing its a derivative of theme but i dunno
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 11:08 AM~4009510
> *thematic, its like a special thermometer
> *


GUIDEMATIC


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 16 2005, 08:21 AM~4009535
> *:angry: ...WUT ....
> 
> 
> ...


WUT U MEAN WUT..WUT ON WUT...  :dunno: 
IT'S BECAUSE... :uh: IS :thumbsdown: AN IT MAKES ME :angry: BUT I WAS TOLD :nono: SO THERE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 16 2005, 08:36 AM~4009587
> *WUT U MEAN WUT..WUT ON WUT...   :dunno:
> IT'S BECAUSE... :uh: IS :thumbsdown: AN IT MAKES ME :angry: BUT I WAS TOLD  :nono: SO THERE
> *



OK..........

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2005, 08:28 AM~4009566
> *GUIDEMATIC
> *


assmatic


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn were did homeboy go? hasnt replied yet, i guess kita told him to chill cause he's makin himself look like an ass :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well the truth of all this is. And no one wants to say it. With any big company, family and works can not win. And in the case of Lowrider they just have and do what they want. Why favoritism and that is the case. And until and new Publisher is their and the judges 100% open mined it will be BS. And how does a 3rd place car get the excellence award?????


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 16 2005, 11:42 AM~4010026
> *Well the truth of all this is. And no one wants to say it. With any big company, family and works can not win. And in the case of Lowrider they just have and do what they want. Why favoritism and that is the case. And until and new Publisher is their and the judges 100% open mined it will be BS. And how does a 3rd place car get the excellence award?????
> *


have you seen anthony's car in person? also the second place car won the ecellence award, and this car has nothing to do with ralph or lrm.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

this is already a week old and there is still arguing about it! :twak: fuck whats done is done, drop it! all cars that won deserved to win. it seems like the judges wanted a cleen more original look this year (with the exception of O.M.). let it be and focus for next year, we cant jump in the time machine and rewind a week! i am a big part of evil 63, and you dont see me on here complainin about why didnt evil win anything? i know almost every inch of that car, i am friends with allen lopez, and the new owner. the car is lacking in a few areas, we just took it to see where we stood. so till next year just look at the cars that won and go off of that


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

FUCK A TROPHY , BUILD WHAT YOU WANT, DO IT FOR THE LOVE & FOR YOURSELF


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 16 2005, 10:42 AM~4010026
> *Well the truth of all this is. And no one wants to say it. With any big company, family and works can not win. And in the case of Lowrider they just have and do what they want. Why favoritism and that is the case. And until and new Publisher is their and the judges 100% open mined it will be BS. And how does a 3rd place car get the excellence award?????
> *


you my friend sound like you have no clue to what is going on.. that class had nothing to do with what place you came in it had to do with the car the best represents what a lowrider is .. and it is soley the judges decision on who was to get it it could have been any car there whether it previously showed or not ..as for all you people who cry about oh they win only cause they know someone or this or that blah blah blah that is out right bullshit and is a sorry way out of speaking your mind... ill put it to you this way if you have something to say about a certain car let it be known right then and there and the answer to the hate you give is come correct bring your car and let them the cars do the talking .. no one can sit back and say that anthonys 63, larges 64, tims 57, were not worthy of getting that trophy they all were but only one was to be given out .. if you feel that none of these cars deserved it or none of them deserve a cover shot build one to these standards and prove to us that they dont deserve all the recognition they are getting ..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 16 2005, 03:28 PM~4010453
> *you my friend sound like you have no clue to  what is going on..  that class had nothing to do with what place you came in  it had to do with the car the best represents what a lowrider is .. and it  is soley the judges decision  on who was to get it  it could  have been any car there  whether it previously showed or not ..as for all you people who cry about oh they win only cause they know someone or this or that  blah blah blah  that is out right bullshit and is a sorry way out of speaking your mind... ill put it to you this way  if you have something to say about a certain car  let it be known  right then and there  and the answer to the hate you give is come correct bring your car and let them  the cars do the talking ..  no one can sit back and say that anthonys 63,  larges 64,  tims 57,  were not worthy of getting that trophy they all were  but only one was to be given out ..  if you feel that none of these cars deserved it or none of them deserve a cover shot build one to these standards and prove to us that they dont deserve all the recognition they are getting ..
> *


hey buddy, dont you think its about time you built a damn radical car, so you can take that damn title home too.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 12:42 PM~4010522
> *hey buddy, dont you think its about time you built a damn radical car, so you can take that damn title home too.
> *



the radillac has left the building


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 16 2005, 08:59 AM~4009861
> *Damn were did homeboy go? hasnt replied yet, i guess kita told him to chill cause he's makin himself look like an ass :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I had not replied to anything since then because there was nothing worthy of replying to. The whole point of my argument was that there should be more clearly defined parameters when it comes to the Excellence Award, especially when there is so much money on the line. You may disagree with me, that's fine. That is what this forum is about, right? This is not ranting and raving, it is a questioning of the existing rules and regulations. I have taken the time to explain my arguments and not just type random quips to provoke controversy. My comments are meant to bring about a discussion about a situation that is meaningful for me. The thoughts I am conveying are my own, they are not made on behalf of Chino, Team C&L, Uce car club, or anyone else. These are MY 2 cents.


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 16 2005, 06:55 AM~4009463
> *well your the one that has been ranting all long about WHY DID'' C.G ''win the exleence award..... i didnt go to the show but i heard that om was getting a new paint job etc.and when i seen the pics it looked the same to me i thought i guess they didnt have enough time and the interior looked the same too ...  chino is coo peeps but you are making them  look bad by ranting so much .. he still won loty so much props for him and his club...... just my 2 cents..
> *


Definition of Ranting:
1 : to talk in a noisy, excited, or declamatory manner
2 : to scold vehemently

Definitions of Argument:
1 : a reason given in proof or rebuttal
2 : discourse intended to persuade

I have been making ARGUMENTS and counter-arguments for MY opinions, supporting each with evidentiary examples. Your 2 cents are noted, so please respect the fact that I have mine. I have not said anything negative about Certified Gangster, Sundance, or any other lowriders. Respect is due to all of them. I know how hard it is to build a clean, quality car. My understanding of this forum is to discuss issues related to lowriding. In discussing these issues, I have been called an "ass" and have been accused of making other people look bad. How so? Because I have an opinion?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The paucity of veridical lowriders draws me to the conclusion we are a moribund breed


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 12:02 PM~4010619
> *The paucity of veridical lowriders draws me to the conclusion we are a moribund breed
> *


But what do you define as being the archetype of the veridical lowrider?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 16 2005, 12:42 PM~4010522
> *hey buddy, dont you think its about time you built a damn radical car, so you can take that damn title home too.
> *


naw i need to prove nothing unless provoked to .. since 2000 bowtie has had a nice run .. plenty of top winners that we have built complete or had helped along the way no need to really prove our selves like i said unless provoked :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 16 2005, 01:03 PM~4010629
> *But what do you define as being the archetype of the veridical lowrider?
> *


One who still actuates their vehicles on the open thoroughfare with vainglory


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 16 2005, 01:08 PM~4010655
> *naw i need to prove nothing unless provoked to ..  since 2000 bowtie has had a nice run ..  plenty of top winners that we have built complete or had helped along the way  no need to really prove our selves  like i said unless provoked  :biggrin:
> *



nope not really youve had a hand in acouple loty's toty's swept the og class one year not much left but to get rich


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 01:09 PM~4010664
> *One who still actuates their vehicles on the open thoroughfare with vainglory
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4010655
> *naw i need to prove nothing unless provoked to ..  since 2000 bowtie has had a nice run ..  plenty of top winners that we have built complete or had helped along the way  no need to really prove our selves  like i said unless provoked  :biggrin:
> *



John, What would it take to provoke you? J/P


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 16 2005, 01:12 PM~4010676
> *wtf :uh:
> *



its called a vocabulary LOL


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 16 2005, 01:12 PM~4010677
> *John, What would it take to provoke you? J/P
> *


ALOT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 01:14 PM~4010684
> *its called a vocabulary LOL
> *


 :rofl: :nono:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 16 2005, 06:58 PM~4012667
> *:rofl:  :nono:
> *



Sup Kita missed u in vegas whats new? jae is the scrabble king for real lol :biggrin:


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 06:07 PM~4012730
> *Sup Kita missed u in vegas whats new? jae is the scrabble king for real lol  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know about that bro. You're giving me a run for my money. You had me at "vainglory" :biggrin: LOL. Nice to see someone else employ an expensive vocabulary.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well I must admit i have been trying to aggrandize my vocabulary adroitness


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stop it you guys are hurting my brain


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:33 PM~4012887
> *stop it you guys are hurting my brain
> *


whats goin on jimmy


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:33 PM~4012887
> *stop it you guys are hurting my brain
> *


must not be too painful


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

: stop making fun of me :biggrin: with as big as you are you better have a big brain


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:35 PM~4012906
> *: stop making fun of me :biggrin: with as big as you are you better have a big brain
> *


im not too smart but i know how to talk shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: now go build a radical


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:33 PM~4012887
> *stop it you guys are hurting my brain
> *


huh!!!! that some funny shit doe
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 16 2005, 07:34 PM~4012895
> *whats goin on jimmy
> *


whats up homie get your booth yet


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 06:31 PM~4012879
> *Well I must admit i have been trying to aggrandize my vocabulary adroitness
> *


You mean that you are trying to aggrandize your vocabulary WITH adroitness. OR, you could say that you are trying to aggrandize your vocabulary adroitly.  

I enjoy the perspicuity of your expanded repertoire. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dammit i said stop, i see smoke


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 16 2005, 07:13 PM~4013132
> *dammit i said stop, i see smoke
> *


LOL. Sorry bro :biggrin: Brent started it. :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

can someone wave the white flag lol them are some big complex words


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 16 2005, 08:14 PM~4013139
> *LOL.  Sorry bro  :biggrin:  Brent started it.  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


now thats better that sounds like a more childish reply something i can understand better


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 07:16 PM~4013160
> *can someone wave the white flag lol them are some big complex words
> *


 :worship: You the man Brent. Keep bringing it. Expand my vocabulary please. I always appreciate education, no matter the method in which it manifests itself.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow! I just finished reading the WHOLE topic, all I can say is Jae and Brent really know thier vocabulary, will you teach me?


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Okay hear it goes!!!!! If Ralph P was not at LRM his brother would not have went around the US of A this year and he and Bowtie would not have all the wins they do. Bowtie is good but allot of brown nosing with one jugdes, that works with them and just some bs going on. Just look at the 2006 calender and what about all the other cars that wear and are clean. No one said that their cars aren't clean and super nice but it looks shady one LRM's part. Like it or not. I don't give a fuck!!!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4018778
> *Okay hear it goes!!!!! If Ralph P was not at LRM his brother would not have went around the US of A this year and he and Bowtie would not have all the wins they do. Bowtie is good but allot of brown nosing with one jugdes, that works with them and just some bs going on. Just look at the 2006 calender and what about all the other cars that wear and are clean. No one said that their cars aren't clean and super nice but it looks shady one LRM's part. Like it or not. I don't give a fuck!!!!!
> *


#1 ok enlighten me how the fuck did ralph F have any thing to do with anthony touring the country ?
#2 alot of brown nosing with the judges give me a break our cars win cause they deserve to win 
#3 show me something better from YOU
#4 bowties cars speak for them selves bring something to the table little man.. and i will show you what i can bring and we shall see who walks the walk and who only runs there mouth seems like you are a little discouraged about something and need to vent .... any more need to be said oh and by the way I DONT GIVE A MAD FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 17 2005, 08:34 PM~4018884
> *#1  ok enlighten me  how the fuck did ralph F  have any thing to do with anthony touring the country ?
> #2 alot of brown nosing with the judges  give me a break  our cars win cause they deserve to win
> #3 show me something better from YOU
> ...


I THINK JOHN NEEDS TO ADOPT MY SIGNATURE.lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2005, 08:53 PM~4019014
> *I THINK JOHN NEEDS TO ADOPT MY SIGNATURE.lol.
> *



you mean this?????



> *Armchair critics, always first to say some shit but dont have nothing to show for.*




i guess a honda in 2005 is pretty lame huh???????????????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 17 2005, 08:57 PM~4019051
> *you mean this?????
> i guess a honda in 2005 is pretty lame huh???????????????
> *


honda are great in 2005, Better on the pockets for gas. :biggrin: Glasshouse's are cool too, just cost around $400.00 to fill a M1 ABRAMS TANK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4018778
> *Okay hear it goes!!!!! If Ralph P was not at LRM his brother would not have went around the US of A this year and he and Bowtie would not have all the wins they do. Bowtie is good but allot of brown nosing with one jugdes, that works with them and just some bs going on. Just look at the 2006 calender and what about all the other cars that wear and are clean. No one said that their cars aren't clean and super nice but it looks shady one LRM's part. Like it or not. I don't give a fuck!!!!!
> *



WTF man you really need to take some of that charity prize money that was given to you and buy a fucking clue. who is Raplh P? Anthony paid his own way across the country so what does his brother have to do with anything? What wins were they given? They only showed like 4 cars all year and if you dont think they deserve to win you got problems. I did look at the 2006 calender and theres nice impalas in there no one wants to see your honda in a calender for lrm maybe hot import nights or something but man your car isnt that nice ive seen it in person and man you are the LAST person to say a car doesnt deserve a win hell your car didnt even run in Vegas


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

only a handful of cars should have been up for the excellence award. a car in the top echelon of craftsmanship won. props to him. no point on really argueing much about that. 

wow, John didn't know you had to shmooze over the judges to get a trophy. better start learning how to REALLY "build" a car "right".

anyone notice the garage lamp display light on like a pimp and the even nicer chrome drum cord hold down?  details, all about the details


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 17 2005, 05:34 PM~4018884
> *#1  ok enlighten me  how the fuck did ralph F  have any thing to do with anthony touring the country ?
> #2 alot of brown nosing with the judges  give me a break  our cars win cause they deserve to win
> #3 show me something better from YOU
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2005, 06:17 PM~4019189
> *WTF man you really need to take some of that charity prize money that was given to you and buy a fucking clue. who is Raplh P? Anthony paid his own way across the country so what does his brother have to do with anything? What wins were they given? They only showed like 4 cars all year and if you dont think they deserve to win you got problems. I did look at the 2006 calender and theres nice impalas in there no one wants to see your  honda in a calender for lrm maybe hot import nights or something but man your car isnt that nice ive seen it in person and man you are the LAST person to say a car doesnt deserve a win hell your car didnt even run in Vegas
> *


I SEEN THE CALENDER TOO I SEEN A NICE GREEN 48 IN THERE TOO...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4018778
> *Okay hear it goes!!!!! If Ralph P was not at LRM his brother would not have went around the US of A this year and he and Bowtie would not have all the wins they do. Bowtie is good but allot of brown nosing with one jugdes, that works with them and just some bs going on. Just look at the 2006 calender and what about all the other cars that wear and are clean. No one said that their cars aren't clean and super nice but it looks shady one LRM's part. Like it or not. I don't give a fuck!!!!!
> *


Well maybe thats what they thought about your car , who gives a fuck, dont be mad because you cant build a nice rice bucket, what you have been working on that pos for the last 10 years?? and burnt so many people while doing it? Dont be mad cuz your car and 7-up have something in common ON WINNING....NEVER HAVE , NEVER WILL....

Ohhhh im sure they will find a nice calender for your car ..maybe the push your car in the show cause because your shit dont run!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhh And im sure you seen the 63 at a few shows, were you showed and won , beacuse there was no compition...

:cheesy:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 17 2005, 05:18 PM~4018778
> *Okay hear it goes!!!!! If Ralph P was not at LRM his brother would not have went around the US of A this year and he and Bowtie would not have all the wins they do. Bowtie is good but allot of brown nosing with one jugdes, that works with them and just some bs going on. Just look at the 2006 calender and what about all the other cars that wear and are clean. No one said that their cars aren't clean and super nice but it looks shady one LRM's part. Like it or not. I don't give a fuck!!!!!
> *


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 17 2005, 05:34 PM~4018884
> *#1  ok enlighten me  how the fuck did ralph F  have any thing to do with anthony touring the country ?
> #2 alot of brown nosing with the judges  give me a break  our cars win cause they deserve to win
> #3 show me something better from YOU
> ...


WOW NELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 17 2005, 08:08 PM~4019972
> *WOW NELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *



:wave:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 17 2005, 08:10 PM~4019994
> *:wave:
> *


HI HONEY
:wave:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 17 2005, 08:08 PM~4019972
> *WOW NELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> *


whats up big homie how ya been


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 17 2005, 08:25 PM~4020104
> *whats up big homie how ya been
> *


KOOL UCE! WHAT UP WITH ANGEL HE SOUND LIKE HE'S BUTT HURT?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 17 2005, 08:28 PM~4020125
> *KOOL UCE! WHAT UP WITH ANGEL HE SOUND LIKE HE'S BUTT HURT?
> *


 :dunno: your guess is as good as mine


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

* Dont be mad cuz your car and 7-up have something in common ON WINNING....NEVER HAVE , NEVER WILL....*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 12:02 PM~4010619
> *The paucity of veridical lowriders draws me to the conclusion we are a moribund breed
> *


WTF? I only made it to the 12th grade, these words are to big for me :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 17 2005, 08:12 PM~4020002
> *HI HONEY
> :wave:
> *



sup kita...

:cheesy:


----------



## UceCEO (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Oct 17 2005, 07:35 PM~4020177
> *WTF? I only made it to the 12th grade, these words are to big for me :angry:
> *


Street Translation: There ain't many true lowriders representing in the game, which makes Brent think that we're in danger of dying out. (his words, not mine).


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 07:31 PM~4012879
> *Well I must admit i have been trying to aggrandize my vocabulary adroitness
> *



no need for these kinds of words on a forum were we are normal people, and not some egotistical people. 

keeps those words in dictionaries and off LIL.



i understand the words without having to pull out my dictionary, but no one has to use big dumb words in order to sound better than anyone here. 

i know eric (oc58) can match anyone, but he doesnt need to impress anyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

years ago a teacher once told me that people who use big words, use them to belittle someone and try to sound more educated. 

refer to the movie, "good will hunting." :cheesy:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UceCEO_@Oct 17 2005, 11:30 PM~4021102
> *Street Translation:  There ain't many true lowriders representing in the game, which makes Brent think that we're in danger of dying out.  (his words, not mine).
> *


OHHHH...I GET IT, THATS WHAT I THOUGHT HE MEANT :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Oct 18 2005, 02:18 AM~4021308
> *OHHHH...I GET IT, THATS WHAT I THOUGHT HE MEANT :biggrin:
> *


big sole what up uce howz thang in guam?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 02:15 AM~4021304
> *years ago a teacher once told me that people who use big words, use them to belittle someone and try to sound more educated.
> 
> refer to the movie, "good will hunting."  :cheesy:
> *



man i just looked them up in a thesaurus LOL Im just an average high school graduate these words look as foreign to me as russian


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 07:31 AM~4021849
> *man i just looked them up in a thesaurus LOL Im just an average high school graduate these words look as foreign to me as russian
> *


   :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 18 2005, 07:35 AM~4021862
> *    :rofl:
> *



hope to see u in san diego next weekend http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=192291&st=420


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 01:34 AM~4021274
> *no need for these kinds of words on a forum were we are normal people, and not some egotistical people.
> 
> keeps those words in dictionaries and off LIL.
> ...


haha, thanks for some credit. people communicate in different ways, but the main point of communication is for the other person to understand what you are saying. would be pointless for myself to bust out a college english thesis (even then id fail if the proressor didnt understand the shit i was spewing) on LIL. especially when most people see long posts and big words and say NEXT. this site is a funny place.

as far as the topic goes, hopefully we see some new QUALITY built radicals giving OM some competition next year


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

I am surprised that people hate on South Side and BTC. I believe they have set a new standard for traditional Lowriders that everyone is trying to catch up to. When they first busted out at South Gate, people almost shit. They were the first to have that many Imapala Convertibles in the best years, to the highest quality. They are prolly the only club to have more cars than members :0 Believe me, I am in no ones fan club, nor am I on their nuts, nor do I go up to John at shows and try to be his friend. BUT I do give them respect and credit for what they have done. I don't think anyone can top the quality, fit and finish of Ant's car, maybe only done to a different flavor... my dos centavos


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 11:49 AM~4022170
> *I am surprised that people hate on South Side and BTC. I believe they have set a new standard for traditional Lowriders that everyone is trying to catch up to. When they first busted out at South Gate, people almost shit. They were the first to have that many Imapala Convertibles in the best years, to the highest quality. They are prolly the only club to have more cars than members :0  Believe me, I am in no ones fan club, nor am I on their nuts, nor do I go up to John at shows and try to be his friend. BUT I do give them respect and credit for what they have done. I don't think anyone can top the quality, fit and finish of Ant's car, maybe only done to a different flavor... my dos centavos
> *


What a Imapala? A map that comes along with an NOS DINSMORE?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I my honest and humble opinion, John was setting examples since the 90's when he busted out with the kandy red t-bird... that fucker was bad ass for its time, i.e. with the airbrush... That car made a lil kid like me dream of having a lowrider even more. Now as an adult, John siezes to amaze me with the quality of cars that he has developed over time. In my opinion, he has set new standards to traditional style lowriders. 

Much love to Bowtie Connection and to South Side car club for doing a great job with new-age lowriders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2005, 09:55 AM~4022194
> *What a Imapala? A map that comes along with an NOS DINSMORE?
> *


Westside Chapter of


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Oct 18 2005, 02:15 AM~4021304
> *years ago a teacher once told me that people who use big words, use them to belittle someone and try to sound more educated.
> 
> refer to the movie, "good will hunting."  :cheesy:
> *



This is very true... I could use my University english/vocabulary, etc., however, who would understand me if I began speaking like a psychologist? Not many, exception of two coming to mind, my good friend OC58 and some dude that would come online from UCE, he was presently attending some UC school...


Talofa UCE
Ni Hao ma
Anyong ha seyo
Privet
Guten Tag
Bonjour mon amies
ciao a tutti mio amicos
Tchau
Hola a todos los panas
my favorite: QUE BOLA ASERE hahaha


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 18 2005, 10:00 AM~4022219
> *I my honest and humble opinion, John was setting examples since the 90's when he busted out with the kandy red t-bird... that fucker was bad ass for its time, i.e. with the airbrush... That car made a lil kid like me dream of having a lowrider even more. Now as an adult, John siezes to amaze me with the quality of cars that he has developed over time. In my opinion, he has set new standards to traditional style lowriders.
> 
> Much love to Bowtie Connection and to South Side car club for doing a great job with new-age lowriders.
> *



You have been approved..


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

hey, we have approved cars world wide ***** LOL... 



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 09:04 AM~4022236
> *You have been approved..
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 12:02 PM~4022223
> *Westside Chapter of
> *


  Thats a triple OG club right there.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 08:49 AM~4022170
> *I am surprised that people hate on South Side and BTC. I believe they have set a new standard for traditional Lowriders that everyone is trying to catch up to. When they first busted out at South Gate, people almost shit. They were the first to have that many Imapala Convertibles in the best years, to the highest quality. They are prolly the only club to have more cars than members :0  Believe me, I am in no ones fan club, nor am I on their nuts, nor do I go up to John at shows and try to be his friend. BUT I do give them respect and credit for what they have done. I don't think anyone can top the quality, fit and finish of Ant's car, maybe only done to a different flavor... my dos centavos
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2005, 07:01 AM~4009487
> *Man Jae uses every inch of his dictionary What is THEAMATIC for 500 Alex  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wowa i know what topic OG RICH would pick :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 09:17 AM~4022314
> *wowa i know what topic OG RICH would pick :biggrin:
> *



the wizard of oz..?????




























j/k..


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 18 2005, 09:03 AM~4022230
> *This is very true... I could use my University english/vocabulary, etc., however, who would understand me if I began speaking like a psychologist? Not many, exception of two coming to mind, my good friend OC58 and some dude that would come online from UCE, he was presently attending some UC school...
> Talofa UCE
> Ni Hao ma
> ...



i only have a spanish-english dictionary  plus my math,logic and electrical skills are more my strong suit.

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: OrangeCounty58, ghost1, LaPiedad, OneStopCustoms *




still see ya there Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 18 2005, 09:39 AM~4022429
> *i only have a spanish-english dictionary    plus my math,logic and electrical skills are more my strong suit.
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

BRENT" OK WELL I DONT CARE. YOU GUYS SIT ON HEAR WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SAY YOUR SO GREAT AND ALL. WELL FUCK THAT. HAS NOTHING IN THE WORLD TO DO WITH ME JUST IF LEROY & SON WAS STILL THE JUGES AND IF AL STILL RAN LRM IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT.
OH WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR $$$ AND TIME AND BUILD A CAR LIKE EVIL 63, OM, RM OR VIOLET ROSE OR PUR ONDA AND TAKE IT TO A SHOW AND WIN SOMETHING THEN GET ON HEAR A WOLF THE WORLD. SIT DOWN AND GIVE IT A BREAK.

:angry:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

qouted the wrong thing, guess my logic isnt so strong.

but i do see something that makes you go hmmm


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 18 2005, 09:41 AM~4022443
> *OK WELL I DONT CARE. YOU GUYS SIT ON HEAR WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SAY YOUR SO GREAT AND ALL. WELL FUCK THAT. HAS NOTHING IN THE WORLD TO DO WITH ME JUST IF LARRY WAS STILL THE JUGES AND IF AL STILL RAN LRM IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT.
> OH WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR $$$ AND TIME AND BUILD A CAR LIKE EVIL 63, OM, RM OR VIOLET ROSE OR PUR ONDA AND TAKE IT TO A SHOW AND WIN SOMETHING THEN GET ON HEAR A WOLF THE WORLD. SIT DOWN AND GIVE IT A BREAK.
> 
> ...


i cant believe you mentioned a few of the cars in the same sentence with one another. so you are saying the cars out of Bowtie and Southside weren't time consuming and didn't cost them a thing? seems to be the implication. larry (which i dont think he was a judge) has his own problems at his own shows and AL failed in other ventures, so i wouldnt give them credit for running the most honest shows. 

ive never come on here and said YOURE the bomb, youre so great, man can i be your friend. most people on here don't either. even though i do know John, never have said any of those things to him. The fact of the matter is SS and BC have helped shape what lowriding is now. oh and if you knew John, youd know he really dont give a fuck about anyone giving him credit or saying "yo bro, i want to be your friend". thats pretty sad if one does that

i see you edited it to LEROY. ask the peeps in AZ about that, seems to like giving trophies out to cars he built. conflict of interest maybe?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 18 2005, 09:41 AM~4022443
> *BRENT" OK WELL I DONT CARE. YOU GUYS SIT ON HEAR WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SAY YOUR SO GREAT AND ALL. WELL FUCK THAT. HAS NOTHING IN THE WORLD TO DO WITH ME JUST IF LEROY & SON WAS STILL THE JUGES AND IF AL STILL RAN LRM IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT.
> OH WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR $$$ AND TIME AND BUILD A CAR LIKE EVIL 63, OM, RM OR VIOLET ROSE OR PUR ONDA AND TAKE IT TO A SHOW AND WIN SOMETHING THEN GET ON HEAR A WOLF THE WORLD. SIT DOWN AND GIVE IT A BREAK.
> 
> ...



UMM JOHN TOOK MORE MONEY THAN ANY OF THOSE CARS AND BUILT THE BADDEST 64 RAG EVER DID U MISS THAT OR WERE YOU BUSY WITH THE PAPER MACHE SKULLS U PUT ON YOUR CAR?


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 18 2005, 09:41 AM~4022443
> *BRENT" OK WELL I DONT CARE. YOU GUYS SIT ON HEAR WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO SAY YOUR SO GREAT AND ALL. WELL FUCK THAT. HAS NOTHING IN THE WORLD TO DO WITH ME JUST IF LEROY & SON WAS STILL THE JUGES AND IF AL STILL RAN LRM IT WOULD BE DIFFERENT.
> OH WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR $$$ AND TIME AND BUILD A CAR LIKE EVIL 63, OM, RM OR VIOLET ROSE OR PUR ONDA AND TAKE IT TO A SHOW AND WIN SOMETHING THEN GET ON HEAR A WOLF THE WORLD. SIT DOWN AND GIVE IT A BREAK.
> 
> ...



Do you want some cheese , with your whinning, man give it a break the gonzales were fired for a reason ,maybe thats why you were winning huh??? Man just let it go already you lost at the vegas show or didnt place,remember you were on here wolfing about how you were gonna win and blah blah ..well guesss what no throphy for 5 th place.....And dont hate on brent because he is correct ...Dammm fucking sore loser ....KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 09:49 AM~4022504
> *UMM JOHN TOOK MORE MONEY THAN ANY OF THOSE CARS AND BUILT THE BADDEST 64 RAG EVER DID U MISS THAT OR WERE YOU BUSY WITH THE PAPER MACHE SKULLS U PUT ON YOUR CAR?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

one should respect any good quality build and the hard work it takes. just amazing some of the comparisons you hear sometimes. especially with the money aspect (although sometimes money doesnt guarantee a nice car)


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 09:49 AM~4022504
> *UMM JOHN TOOK MORE MONEY THAN ANY OF THOSE CARS AND BUILT THE BADDEST 64 RAG EVER DID U MISS THAT OR WERE YOU BUSY WITH THE PAPER MACHE SKULLS U PUT ON YOUR CAR?
> *



and btw i never said i was great im an average guy with average cars but i have enough common sense to know WHERE to put my money and what cars to build mine may not be turntable cars but they run and drive I also have a little bit of respect in the lowriding community because i dont burn people and i speak the truth and give props where props are due so forgive me if i dont send none your way


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

SouthSide Player had a chrome frame?!?!? :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 10:05 AM~4022593
> *and btw i never said i was great im an average guy with average cars but i have enough common sense to know WHERE to put my money and what cars to build mine may not be turntable cars but they run and drive I also have a little bit of respect in the lowriding community because i dont burn people and i speak the truth and give props where props are due so forgive me if i dont send none your way
> *


  

BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Oct 18 2005, 10:11 AM~4022624
> *SouthSide Player had a chrome frame?!?!?    :0
> *



YES....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

No, I was just wondering what happened to Jason J?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone know what happened to this guy??? Maybe he started filming PORN,.,


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 11:04 AM~4022946
> *Anyone know what happened to this guy??? Maybe he started filming PORN,.,
> *


that johnny big homie.....porn king i think his on location in hawaii filming the BIG WAVE uce


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 12:58 PM~4022903
> *No, I was just wondering what happened to Jason J?? :biggrin:
> *











i heard he became a farmer...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2005, 11:30 AM~4023150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he became a PLOWER LOL


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 08:49 AM~4022170
> *I am surprised that people hate on South Side and BTC. I believe they have set a new standard for traditional Lowriders that everyone is trying to catch up to. When they first busted out at South Gate, people almost shit. They were the first to have that many Imapala Convertibles in the best years, to the highest quality. They are prolly the only club to have more cars than members :0  Believe me, I am in no ones fan club, nor am I on their nuts, nor do I go up to John at shows and try to be his friend. BUT I do give them respect and credit for what they have done. I don't think anyone can top the quality, fit and finish of Ant's car, maybe only done to a different flavor... my dos centavos
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 18 2005, 11:04 AM~4022946
> *Anyone know what happened to this guy??? Maybe he started filming PORN,.,
> *


JOhnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee------where you at ?????????

:biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 11:31 AM~4023161
> *he became a PLOWER LOL
> *


he builting custom candy out......... john deere (PLOWER)HEHEHE!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 02:31 PM~4023161
> *he became a PLOWER LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


He also has a new website WWW.BADASSWIVES.COM :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this for my dog jason :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Well at least now he has a legitimate excuse for not finishing the 4 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2005, 10:38 AM~4023244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> He also has a new website WWW.BADASSWIVES.COM  :0
> *


lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 11:39 AM~4023253
> *this for my dog jason :biggrin:
> *


YUM YUM!!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 11:39 AM~4023253
> *this for my dog jason :biggrin:
> *


that the new DVD cover...hehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 18 2005, 12:44 PM~4023288
> *lol for my dog D2I :biggrin:
> *




God Damn Gina, I had to back up from my desk :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nacho will dry her.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice Streetstars pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 18 2005, 10:49 AM~4023324
> *Nacho will dry her.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that fucker looks unhappy too :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Whew.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Nick, we need to hook up a photo shoot of that shit in da back seat of my drop.....hehehe....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Oct 18 2005, 11:04 AM~4023457
> *Nick, we need to hook up a photo shoot of that shit in da back seat of my drop.....hehehe....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I'M SPEECHLESS.................


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 18 2005, 01:09 PM~4023879
> *I'M SPEECHLESS.................
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 18 2005, 12:09 PM~4023879
> *I'M SPEECHLESS.................
> *


why brother?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 18 2005, 01:09 PM~4023879
> *I'M SPEECHLESS.................
> *


Inquiring minds want to know what has made Manny speechless LOL you always speek on it homie lets hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm speechless with Manny also becuase this subject went to CA-CA since the last time I read it. Once I can only say this, to quote LRM 2005 rules:

"3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete. All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle, the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver's position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only."

Trust me I love to see these cars do there things on the street also, but then again rules are rules. Someone metioned early in the topic about the I.S.C.A. rules, yes they are very picking on cars that show with George Barris type of cars. Yes they accept Lowriders. But then again LRM/Go-Lo shows ARE NOT I.S.C.A. shows.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 18 2005, 11:00 AM~4022562
> *one should respect any good quality build and the hard work it takes. just amazing some of the comparisons you hear sometimes. especially with the money aspect (although sometimes money doesnt guarantee a nice car)
> *


Exactly.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 18 2005, 03:55 PM~4025219
> *I'm speechless with Manny also becuase this subject went to CA-CA since the last time I read it. Once I can only say this, to quote LRM 2005 rules:
> 
> "3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete. All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle, the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver's position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only."
> ...



LRM/Go-Lo should that a serious look at how I.S.C.A Shows treat there members.

#1. Rules are in STONE.
#2. You must be on time and ready to show
#3. They have the catagories well defined. No "I think I will put you here today"
#4. YOU RECEIVE DISCOUNTS FOR RESTAURANTS
#5. YOU RECEIVE DISCOUNTS FOR HOTELS ( No run-down momos)
#6. IF YOU TRAVEL OVER 150 MILES, YOU RECEIVE A TRAVEL ALLOWANCE (MONEY)

And I could ON and ON. The point is that Low Rider Magazine / Go-Lo is a CASH COW, ( #1. AUTO MAG IN THE WORLD!) and its time to spread the wealth!

Write the rule and stop bending them.
Show love to everyone that puts SO MUCH MONEY INTO THERE CARS.
And most Important, USE A WHOLE NEW SET OF JUDGES FOR THE SUPERSHOW. 

Just a thought


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 18 2005, 05:55 PM~4025219
> *I'm speechless with Manny also becuase this subject went to CA-CA since the last time I read it. Once I can only say this, to quote LRM 2005 rules:
> 
> "3. OPERABILITY. All entries must be operable and complete. All entries must be able to start under their own power, meaning that an operable battery must be permanently positioned in the vehicle, the engine must be fueled by its own fixed fuel tank and transmission, shifted from the driver's position. The vehicle will be required to travel 20 feet of continuous motion forward, steering to the left and right, brake to a stop, shift into reverse, travel 20 feet of continuous motion backward steering to the left and right, and brake to a stop (emergency brake not allowed to stop vehicle). The vehicle owner may be assisted by two crewmembers limited to starting the vehicle only. No more than two ounces of fuel will be allowed to prime start a vehicle. An electrical battery jump, battery to battery, will be allowed. Once a judge has indicated its time to start, a time limit of ten (10) minutes will be allowed to complete the operability inspection. All vehicles are subject to inspection by judging staff. An inoperable vehicle will be for exhibition only."
> ...


Did you say CA-CA??

I was almost keeping up with all the educated words in this topic, but now you got me..... :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Oct 18 2005, 09:50 AM~4022509
> *Do you want some cheese , with your whinning, man give it a break the gonzales were fired for a reason ,maybe thats why you were winning huh??? Man just let it go already you lost at the vegas show or didnt place,remember you were on here wolfing about how you were gonna win and blah blah ..well guesss what no throphy for 5 th place.....And dont hate on brent because he is correct ...Dammm fucking sore loser ....KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




well look you have no clue on me or what happen. But this has nothing to do with me. But not one of you none show car people have given any props to the car clubs or any of the 500 plus cars that showed. the all deseve a good job for they all put out 100%. So all the hater...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Laters


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Oct 18 2005, 07:48 PM~4026932
> *Did you say CA-CA??
> 
> I was almost keeping up with all the educated words in this topic,  but now you got me..... :uh:
> ...


CA-CA: excess waste coming out of your ass or mouth.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok let me start this topic over.

For the last four years OM and RM have been LROY, these are cars that are modified and clean.

Then we have the traditional class. 

Now we have a new breed of cars (CG & SD) that are not traditional but not highly modified. What happens now, do these cars have to be modified to compete next year (NO)? Should we have something between LROY & traditional, or lower the rules on traditional and put (CG & SD) in that class. Or just keep it the same, which sucks because contenders are going to stop going so radical. 

My intentions were never to:

*Defend poorly done cars

*Put down (CG & SD) actually I would like them to have there own class (of the year)

*Start a vocabulary contest


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Oct 18 2005, 08:08 PM~4027047
> *well  look you have no clue on me or what happen. But this has nothing to do with me. But not one of you none show car people have given any props to the car clubs or any of the 500 plus cars that showed. the all deseve a good job for they all put out 100%. So all the hater...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Laters
> *


UMM HELLO i posted pics of cars from RO Majestics UCE Lifestyle Royals Elite Individuals what does who got props have anything to do with radical class. I took pics of the nice euros there too


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2005, 09:04 PM~4027547
> *UMM HELLO i posted pics of cars from RO Majestics UCE Lifestyle Royals Elite Individuals what does who got props have anything to do with radical class. I took pics of the nice euros there too
> *


nice euros, dont think anyone hasnt given props on them. even had one guy say "Its the baddest euro hes seen" about one of them. pretty nice compliment coming from who said it. i also said these clubs looked nice and went deep. think one topic even congratulated Oldies for winning Club of the Year and other gave Majestics props (and I like some other thought they deserved to win as well). also gave mad props on the new RO cars that showed, especially enjoyed seeing the orange 66


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

THIS IS A VERY WELL THOUGHT OF TOPIC BUT ON THE OTHER HAND YOU GUYS ARE ARGUING WITH EACH OTHER LIKE YOU GOING TO MAKE A DIFF. HERE. I SUGGEST YOU HAVE A MEETING WITH RALPH editor of lowrider AND RESOLVE THIS BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW THE RULES WILL CHANGE FOR NEXT YEARS QUALIFICATIONS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Oct 19 2005, 07:47 AM~4029223
> *THIS IS A VERY WELL THOUGHT OF TOPIC BUT ON THE OTHER HAND YOU GUYS ARE ARGUING WITH EACH OTHER LIKE YOU GOING TO MAKE A DIFF. HERE. I SUGGEST YOU HAVE A MEETING WITH RALPH editor of lowrider AND RESOLVE THIS BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW THE RULES WILL CHANGE FOR NEXT YEARS QUALIFICATIONS.
> *



:0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Oct 19 2005, 06:47 AM~4029223
> *THIS IS A VERY WELL THOUGHT OF TOPIC BUT ON THE OTHER HAND YOU GUYS ARE ARGUING WITH EACH OTHER LIKE YOU GOING TO MAKE A DIFF. HERE. I SUGGEST YOU HAVE A MEETING WITH RALPH editor of lowrider AND RESOLVE THIS BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW THE RULES WILL CHANGE FOR NEXT YEARS QUALIFICATIONS.
> *


this has nothing to do with any rules, well the latter part of the topic isn't. only a few references to the excellence award has anything to do with rule questioning. other comments elluded (or just outright accused) a certain club, a couple of shops and an editor of being in some kind of conspiracy to defraud people of trophies, money and awards. would be nice if these accusations actually had merit and tangible evidence to support their opinion/accusations. you hear the same thing over and over, and when others show the cars that are winning, the person usually bring up some other non-issue not even related to what we are discussing.

B it's been the same forever. I remember back in 96 a euro second place winner/whinner saying how he won. i asked him what car he owned, he told me and i said take your second place trophy. you look like a child yelling and kicking cause he didnt get what he wanted. had old club members we use to talk shit to(make fun of as well) because theyd kick stuff and complain when they didnt get what they THOUGHT they were going to get.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

out of your mouth would be vomit hehehe...

Or as cubanos say: QUE COME MIERDA!!!



> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 18 2005, 08:23 PM~4027137
> *CA-CA: excess waste coming out of your ass or mouth.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 AM~4029928
> *thiis has nothing to do with any rules, well the latter part of the topic isn't. only a few references to the excellence award has anything to do with rule questioning. other comments elluded (or just outright accused) a certain club, a couple of shops and an editor of being in some kind of conspiracy to defraud people of trophies, money and awards. would be nice if these accusations actually had merit and tangible evidence to support their opinion/accusations. you here the same thing over and over, and when others show the cars that are winning, the person usually bring up some other non-issue not even related to what we are discussing.
> 
> B it's been the same forever. I remember back in 96  a euro second place winner/whinner  saying how he won. i asked him what car he owned, he told me and i said take your second place trophy. you look like a child yelling and kicking cause he didnt get what he wanted. had old club members we use to talk shit to(make fun of as well) because theyd kick stuff and complain when they didnt get what they THOUGHT they were going to get.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 19 2005, 09:21 AM~4030426
> *:0  :0
> *


what was the point, or is it good enough for me to just read it? lmk k :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:23 AM~4030444
> *what was the point, or is it good enough for me to just read it? lmk k :biggrin:
> *



I don't know, just felt like instigating and posting pics. I didn't read that long response :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 19 2005, 09:33 AM~4030524
> *I don't know, just felt like instigating and posting pics. I didn't read that long response :0  :0
> *



lol i never read oc58's post cause they always to long and i know i agree with him anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 11:43 AM~4030583
> *lol i never read oc58's post cause they always to long and i know i agree with him anyways :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHA Me too, damn that's funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 19 2005, 10:43 AM~4030583
> *lol i never read oc58's post cause they always to long and i know i agree with him anyways :biggrin:
> *


next time ill post the crib note version and put StreetStars por vida with a * so you can scan it quick. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 19 2005, 03:38 PM~4033472
> *next time ill post the crib note version and put StreetStars por vida with a * so you can scan it quick.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 19 2005, 05:38 PM~4033472
> *next time ill post the crib note version and put StreetStars por vida with a * so you can scan it quick.  :biggrin:
> *



just give us the fifth grade short version :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

fifth grade version:

nothing to do with the rules. billy is telling because he thinks there was favortism at the Yugi-Oh card tournament during lunch. whether it's billy, bob or doug, alway's someone telling the teacher someone is cheating cause they lost. in the end the Yugi-Oh pack, the Gameboy Advanced game and blue ribbon went to a good player. 

B same thing happened back in third grade with another billy who lost in the Pokemon Tournament. That's when i said, you lost with your weak ass Picachu, stop crying and go play on the swings.


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Any radical lowrider of the year should have a dinsmore... Look at what imma instal on my honda, just to make fun of impalas who wish they had one LOL... Thinking of the rear view mirror, dash, or steering wheel... 


DINSMORE!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Oct 20 2005, 08:43 AM~4037959
> *fifth grade version:
> 
> nothing to do with the rules. billy is telling because he thinks there was favortism at the Yugi-Oh card tournament during lunch. whether it's billy, bob or doug, alway's someone telling the teacher someone is cheating cause they lost. in the end the Yugi-Oh pack, the Gameboy Advanced game and blue ribbon went to a good player.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

